# $1 Dollar, $1 dollar. Do you have 1 dollar?



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

I finally get tired of the low ball offers. Especially the first offer when one turns the app on.

Today, I got one at $3 or $4. Next comes a $7 offer, Took it and it was 4 miles away, on the third floor of a busy mall. Not too bad if one enjoys walking, climbing, waiting in addition to driving.

I parked the car, get the red bag out and walked toward the mall and to the elevators. 

Out of elevator, the place is not really packed, but still a long line in this chicken- place.

Order not ready, wait a few minutes as dashers, UE drivers and retail consumers all waiting for their orders to be called. 

My customer's name was called, I went ahead to claim the order and put it into the red food bag and ready to leave.

This guy suddenly said to me he wanted to see my phone. 

The two black girls in front of me did not have to show their phones, I noticed. 

I've been picking up there for two+ months. 

Suddenly why he did this to me?


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Did you ask him while you were there?


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

I guess, this is sorta the reverse of me showing the pickup prep line people at Chipotle if the name on my order is in the queue when it is not sitting on the pickup shelves.
I'd hate to sit there all night waiting for a pickup that has already been "Picked Up!!"


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

ntcindetroit said:


> I finally get tired of the low ball offers. Especially the first offer when one turns the app on.
> 
> Today, I got one at $3 or $4. Next comes a $7 offer, Took it and it was 4 miles away, on the third floor of a busy mall. Not too bad if one enjoys walking, climbing, waiting in addition to driving.
> 
> ...


I bet you didn't tell him that you identify as being black?
Wake up, man


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

wallae said:


> I bet you didn't tell him that you identify as being black?
> Wake up, man


Careful.
"Man" is too gender specific.
Wake up, person.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Mea culpa


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

ntcindetroit said:


> I finally get tired of the low ball offers. Especially the first offer when one turns the app on.
> 
> Today, I got one at $3 or $4. Next comes a $7 offer, Took it and it was 4 miles away, on the third floor of a busy mall. Not too bad if one enjoys walking, climbing, waiting in addition to driving.
> 
> ...


Did the two black girls already have their orders? If so, or even not, how can you confirm that the same request will not be applied to them?


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jan 18, 2019)

ntcindetroit said:


> I finally get tired of the low ball offers. Especially the first offer when one turns the app on.
> 
> Today, I got one at $3 or $4. Next comes a $7 offer, Took it and it was 4 miles away, on the third floor of a busy mall. Not too bad if one enjoys walking, climbing, waiting in addition to driving.
> 
> ...


.
Could be that you look shady as Hell ???


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

ntcindetroit said:


> This guy suddenly said to me he wanted to see my phone.
> 
> Suddenly why he did this to me?


Clearly you looked like a chicken hustler.


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

W


ntcindetroit said:


> I finally get tired of the low ball offers. Especially the first offer when one turns the app on.
> 
> Today, I got one at $3 or $4. Next comes a $7 offer, Took it and it was 4 miles away, on the third floor of a busy mall. Not too bad if one enjoys walking, climbing, waiting in addition to driving.
> 
> ...


Who cares?! If that's the worst thing that's happened while gig'ing then be thankful and move along.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Did the two black girls already have their orders? If so, or even not, how can you confirm that the same request will not be applied to them?


Yes,I saw them holding bags of food and drinks with their bare hands. No one has extra hand to hold a phone or toy.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Is it possible the man that approached you did not recognize you as someone that has picked up there before and was checking on you?
Whereas he did in fact recognize the girls?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Careful.
> "Man" is too gender specific.
> Wake up, person.


The RE EDUCATION IS STRONG WITH THIS ONE.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Rickos69 said:


> Is it possible the man that approached you did not recognize you as someone that has picked up there before and was checking on you?
> Whereas he did in fact recognize the girls?


I told him, "You saw me million times already. My phone is in my car getting charged. You're welcome to follow me to the parking lot to see my phone."

It's close to diner time, so there're at least 30 or 40 people watching.

In an effort to save his face, I said, "I do have another phone in my jacket, it will cost you one dollar to see. One Dollar, Just one dollar, Do you have one dollar?"

Sometime, we independent contractor(s) just have to maximize our gross income! :cools:


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Going to a third floor mall for a $7 offer is worse than being asked to show the phone.


----------



## Mota-Driven (Nov 1, 2020)

Off topic-

Now, we've all accepted an order we regret, and I've even completed a mall order in the past and that was a 'one time only' thing where it never happens again. However, you're doing yourself such a disservice by spending all this time for what? Maybe $7/8? When you're fighting for a parking spot, crowds, waiting lines and you have to assume that the order may _not_ be ready by the time you arrive. (Which it wasn't ready according to the OP.)

Then the OP says, '_it's not too bad if you enjoy waiting, climbing stairs in addition to driving., I've been picking up here for 2 + months...' _

The OP seems like the type of driver that doesn't understand how to be productive with his time and how to maximize profit.

OP, I'm not trying to pick on you, but you have a serious misunderstanding how this field works based on everything you said above.

Please tell me you're not the type of driver that burns fuel/adds excessive mileage while driving around aimlessly that 'enjoys looking at buildings' while waiting for the next ping?


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Mota-Driven said:


> Off topic-
> 
> Now, we've all accepted an order we regret, and I've even completed a mall order in the past and that was a 'one time only' thing where it never happens again. However, you're doing yourself such a disservice by spending all this time for what? Maybe $7/8? When you're fighting for a parking spot, crowds, waiting lines and you have to assume that the order may _not_ be ready by the time you arrive. (Which it wasn't ready according to the OP.)
> 
> ...


Be surprised, there is no shortage of pings with three apps I tried, except Lyft. On Uber there is long wait in the que. But on DD, it has been going on strong with unstoppable offers one after another.

There's no secret or hidden gold mines in this gig world regardless an _*individual's intelligence or productiveness. There's an invisible devil hiding behind the app called technology.*_


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

One thing I don't understand, I have picked up all over metro area, no one insists to see my phone, except those one or two outfits. Couple nights ago, I even observed mad dog jumping over bar counter ready for a fist fight or a fight btwn kungfu kids and samurai. Time to re-equip the pepper spray? 

How to practice self defense in the gig economy?


----------

